# lucky reptile thermometer



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

i brought a lucky reptile (lth-31) digital thermometer lth-31 yesterdai and it say on the instruction that it can be switched between celcius to fahrenheit but i cannot find anytihng on the back to change it does anyone have one of these


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

is it this one?

Livefood UK Ltd.


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

sounds the same but the boxing is grey and black on mine


----------

